# The Boys -- best tv show ?



## vejichan (Jul 10, 2022)

what do you think?


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 10, 2022)

The Golden Girls


----------



## zappatton2 (Jul 11, 2022)

Dorothy could level Homelander with a sudden burst of acerbic wit. But yeah, it is a pretty great show.


----------



## narad (Jul 11, 2022)

Ha, just started like 4 hours ago. Pretty great!


----------



## Lax (Jul 12, 2022)

Read the comic and watched the tv show, it's great, glorious and soooo disgusting !


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 12, 2022)

Really great show. By the way they ended this season, they’ll definitely be able to keep it going for quite a while.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 12, 2022)

I enjoyed the first season, but things moved to a mixture of extra-strange and uninteresting from season 2.


----------



## mongey (Jul 12, 2022)

Don’t know if it’s best but I like it allot. Haven’t finished s3 yet. 

So I shall not return to this thread until I do.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 13, 2022)

Binged all three seasons the past month and kept asking myself why haven't I got into this series much sooner. 

The Boys is a perfect balm for anyone who's feeling 'superhero fatique' from pop culture since the show both loves the genre but completely unsubtle in it's satire, kicking the genre in the balls every chance it gets. 

Sidebar: I didn't realise how long I've loved Garth Ennis's work. One of the first comics I ever read was Punisher Kills The Marvel Universe and it blew my mind.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 13, 2022)

As someone who is 2 episodes into season 1, I can confirm that it is in fact a good show.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 13, 2022)

Check out Amazon's _Invincible _for some more good unconventional super hero-ness.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 13, 2022)

I don't know if it's best, but if you're a hero-slut, it's great at taking the concepts and smashing them in the jaw repeatedly.

Having Soldier Boy have Captain America's backstory in-universe, then finding out it's all bullshit is a perfect example. Plus, Jensen Ackles just oozes slimy degenerate in the role. Utter perfection.

Dakota Bob / Robert Singer brings the LULZ for old Supernatural fans.

Can't wait to see Soldier Boy and Bobby in the same scene. You know Kripke's gonna have fun with that one when it finally happens.

If you've watched the live action, watch the cartoon. Utter insanity. You think the show is gruesome, wait'll you meet laser baby. Or the dude with fire-nuts. LOL.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 15, 2022)

I watched the first season and liked it OK, but then I started season 2, made it like two episodes in, and was like "why am I even watching this?!" It's just completely miserable experience. The characters are all completely miserable, it doesn't really have entertaining breaks, and it just feels like a chore to watch. I mean, it's not that it's badly made, it's just kind of like, why would I subject myself to this? If I'm going to watch something depressing and miserable I'll watch something that has a lot more depth than YET ANOTHER edgelord attempt at "superhero content for people that say they're tired of superhero content." It was getting tired already after Kick-Ass and Super and that was what, 10 years ago?

My main problem with where the show was at after a couple episodes of season 2 was that by then I couldn't stand the main character anymore. 

I am amused that the star of Banshee is finally getting tons of accolades. The first and especially third seasons of THAT show were really great ultraviolent action movie stuff.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 1, 2022)

I found the latest season to be a big disappointment. The way they wrapped it up, it felt like "ha ha nothing actually changed and nothing the characters did mattered." Okay then why did I watch it?

I also don't feel like they're doing a great job with the whole parody aspect, the lack of character development in a lot of the leads has it feeling less like a parody and more just outright cringe. I'm not excited for another season of watching the same characters make the same stupid mistakes again, _again._


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 2, 2022)

^ S3 ending up back where it started was very disappointing. Season 1 portrayed a serious superhero show where nobody was safe but now the show is to afraid to commit to any changes so there’s no risk anymore while recycling plot lines characters already went down. This show was an answer to marvel burnout but it’s a lot closer to marvel now than a parody of it. 



wankerness said:


> It was getting tired already after Kick-Ass and Super and that was what, 10 years ago?



Super was great. It didn’t get enough praise back then.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 2, 2022)

In the realm of non-traditional superhero movies, I thought Special was great as well.


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 2, 2022)

I like the concept and story, but too much sex in it.


----------



## Drew (Nov 3, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Binged all three seasons the past month and kept asking myself why haven't I got into this series much sooner.
> 
> The Boys is a perfect balm for anyone who's feeling 'superhero fatique' from pop culture since the show both loves the genre but completely unsubtle in it's satire, kicking the genre in the balls every chance it gets.
> 
> Sidebar: I didn't realise how long I've loved Garth Ennis's work. One of the first comics I ever read was Punisher Kills The Marvel Universe and it blew my mind.


They lost me a bit in Season 3, but the first season was awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 4, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> I found the latest season to be a big disappointment. The way they wrapped it up, it felt like "ha ha nothing actually changed and nothing the characters did mattered." Okay then why did I watch it?
> 
> I also don't feel like they're doing a great job with the whole parody aspect, the lack of character development in a lot of the leads has it feeling less like a parody and more just outright cringe. I'm not excited for another season of watching the same characters make the same stupid mistakes again, _again._



To be fair, parody can be a finite thing, where there will come a point where a parody/satire media will devolve into the very thing they're making fun of. Random example, season 1 of One Punch Man.

And also, being a comic based show, it's already succumbing to the 'illusion of change' that Stan Lee has criticised. Season 3 for the most part does feel like running in place. Characters like A-Train and The Deep have wallowed in pathetic nadir for a while. And it's funny since forcing meaningful change is a recurring theme here. 

Still, I don't think it's a major issue since The Boys feel like they still have a lot more to say.


----------

